# 93 sentra rim ideas? need help



## 93SentraEvolution (May 5, 2004)

hey guys im new here but i just purchased a 93 sentra limited edition 2dr 5 spd 1.6 so its nothing special yet, the car is red so i want either gunmetal or black rims, nothing bigger than 16 inch prolly 15 inch, any pics would be awesome, thanks


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

B14 SE-R wheels are always a favorite. You could powdercoat or paint them quite easily. Also, the ones that came on the '99 SE-L came in a cool titanium-bronze kind of finish that would look killer on the right colored car.

And for the old-skool look, Rota will be releasing a GAB knock-off soon, which would look pimptastic on a B13.


----------



## 93SentraEvolution (May 5, 2004)

samo said:


> B14 SE-R wheels are always a favorite. You could powdercoat or paint them quite easily. Also, the ones that came on the '99 SE-L came in a cool titanium-bronze kind of finish that would look killer on the right colored car.
> 
> And for the old-skool look, Rota will be releasing a GAB knock-off soon, which would look pimptastic on a B13.


i appriciate it dude, if you can find some pics of those GAB knock-offs that would be killer, im all about some old school stuff, thanks


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

b14 se-r wheels look awesome, but arent too weight friendly, weighing in at 14 lbs ( i think?) a peice. if you are going to get rims, but still wanna race with them, ide go with the kind project 1.6 has. i beleive they were $120 a piece (i think, again), and weigh only 11lbs a peice


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

B14 SE-R wheels weigh in a 17 lbs each. I know, I owned them. They're not light, but they look awesome.

Here's a thread that has a number of pictures of the Rota GT3, the GAB knock-off. Looks like $600 shipped for 16s:
http://www.honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=828444


----------



## 93SentraEvolution (May 5, 2004)

samo said:


> B14 SE-R wheels weigh in a 17 lbs each. I know, I owned them. They're not light, but they look awesome.
> 
> Here's a thread that has a number of pictures of the Rota GT3, the GAB knock-off. Looks like $600 shipped for 16s:
> http://www.honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=828444



DAMN those are hott dude, i want a set of those in either black or gumetal, ill eventually get a carbon fiber hood so those would set it off great, what sizes do they come in, i am looking for 15 but i can deal with 16, have to give my engine some more go, it pisses me off how slow it is, my eclipse would eat that thing, rest in peace


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks like the only size they come in is 16x7, which isn't too bad at all. I always thought my old 15s looked a tad small. Rota wheels are always pretty lightweight too.


----------



## 93SentraEvolution (May 5, 2004)

*rims*



samo said:


> Looks like the only size they come in is 16x7, which isn't too bad at all. I always thought my old 15s looked a tad small. Rota wheels are always pretty lightweight too.



id run 16" but what size tires do i need to get so i dont have to screw with recalibrating my speedo? i think those rims would give it a great stance and alot better handling with less sidewall roll when corning at high speeds cuz i cut corners right now at an average 65-75mph im running soft goodyear club tires on stock steel 13 inch rims


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.discounttiredirect.com/d...ource=vehicle&index=22&productCodeIndex=79071

It comes in different colors. You can't beat the cost for the weight and quality. Plus the slight curve in the spokes accents the curves of the car.
ROTA's are slightly too edgy in terms of style.

If they came in 16" it would be better, but for B14's its long known that best performance comes from 15" rims. Best looks is 17". 18+ is an aquired taste and is murder on performace.

Seth


----------



## Mr.Pump (May 9, 2004)

I'm looking for some ideas too... I'm hoping the new spec-v rims would fit on my '93


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

93SentraEvolution said:


> id run 16" but what size tires do i need to get so i dont have to screw with recalibrating my speedo? i think those rims would give it a great stance and alot better handling with less sidewall roll when corning at high speeds cuz i cut corners right now at an average 65-75mph im running soft goodyear club tires on stock steel 13 inch rims


You'll want 205/45/16.

Mr. Pump - Spec V wheels will not bolt on to anything but a B15. The B15 uses the 4x114.3 bolt pattern, whereas your B13 uses 4x100. There are adaptors available to convert bolt patterns, but it would wind up quite a bit more expensive. You can get a nice set of 17s for less than Spec V wheels + adaptors would cost.


----------



## Mr.Pump (May 9, 2004)

Where could I find these "converters" or "adapters" ?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I believe H&R makes nice adaptors to convert from one lug pattern to another. Many of the VW guys use them to run Porsche or Mercedes wheels on their cars. The adaptors aren't cheap, though, be warned.


----------



## Mr.Pump (May 9, 2004)

Some guy with a bad attitude keeps locking my threads.

I don't understand a lot of the specs when it comes to rims and tires... ( eg. like 4x100 ) can anyone help me out?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

There's a whole mess of information about lug patterns floating around - the search function would quickly answer your question.

But since I'm in a good mood today, I'll save you the time with a simple explanation of lug patterns.

The first number is how many lugs. The second number is the distance between each lug. If you have a 4x100 car, nothing but 4x100 wheels will fit unless you redrill (risky) or use adaptors (expensive). Likewise for all other bolt patterns.


----------



## 89NISMOb12 (May 18, 2004)

Yeah, i just recently purchased the GT3 rotas(gab replicas) the gunmetal ones with new tires-16inch for 800 out the door. I love them! they make my b12 look nasty. When i bought those i also bought Sprint Performance lowering springs and they dropped my car two inches, so those wheels pretty much kiss my fenders. And today i bought two red Corbeau clubman racing seats and an Apexi N1 exhaust, and i just finished putting in my $1500 sound sytem, and my friend owns a graphic shop so my white b12 is covered in Nismo pinstriping and logos. I LOVE MY CAR.


----------

